# Lyft increased my pay as of today.



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Got this email today, I don't know if is for everybody in the US of just my City, heck I asked some of my fellow drivers and they didn't get that email, so I was wondering if any of you got an increase in pay.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow! An extra 3.5 cents per mile after their cut and taxes? That's less than $2.00/wk. BUT why are the rates in KY higher than in SF?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Way higher than PHX also.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

50% higher than Los Angeles. Wtf


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Higher than most of country im guessing. 66% higher than south Florida


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow your regular Lyft rides costs as much as our Plus rates. Los Angeles.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Got this email today, I don't know if is for everybody in the US of just my City, heck I asked some of my fellow drivers and they didn't get that email, so I was wondering if any of you got an increase in pay.
> View attachment 152145
> View attachment 152146


Not bad per mile rates.What market do you drive in.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Wow! An extra 3.5 cents per mile after their cut and taxes? That's less than $2.00/wk. BUT why are the rates in KY higher than in SF?


I figure is the size of the market. Here is still profitable to drive X and a small surge sends the average to over 2 bucks per mile. My average earnings per hour during the weekend is about $ 22.00
In Wyoming, the highest of the nation the pay per mile is $ 1.65



68350 said:


> Way higher than PHX also.


Even in Nashville where I drive sometimes the rate is .93. The same trip going to or from the Airport can net you $ 26.00 extra.



DrivingForYou said:


> 50% higher than Los Angeles. Wtf


Like I said before the size of the market is huge. They just started this city in February. I used to get 7 to 1 pings vs Uber, but now is 4-1. Uber market is shrinking in this city really fast.



Docaces said:


> Higher than most of country im guessing. 66% higher than south Florida


When Uber, which is the same rate as Lyft, minus the pay increase I just got goes on surge, the price per mile shoots up to 6 or seven bucks. The only problem it last just a few minutes and then it goes down, last night it look like this and I didn't get a single ping.











macchiato said:


> Wow your regular Lyft rides costs as much as our Plus rates. Los Angeles.


Last night it was the end of Frat pledge and some of my fellow mate who drive on XL told me of rates at the surge price going for almost 12.00 per mile. Sweeeeet !!!



KMANDERSON said:


> Not bad per mile rates.What market do you drive in.


I drive sometimes in Southern Kentucky and sometimes in Nashville. In Nashville, depending on the night you can make 200- 300 bucks a night with no problem. I don't like driving there so much so I stay put and usually make 120 to 130 in 5 hours.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wtf los angeles market sucks. .67 mile .11 min. Fu... You lyft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Got this email today, I don't know if is for everybody in the US of just my City, heck I asked some of my fellow drivers and they didn't get that email, so I was wondering if any of you got an increase in pay.
> View attachment 152145
> View attachment 152146


Niiiiice rates though.

How much business do you get in your area???



macchiato said:


> Wow your regular Lyft rides costs as much as our Plus rates. Los Angeles.


His regular is closely like our Plus/XL, just less per minute higher base though....his Plus is higher than our Premier/Select per mile, just a bit lower per minute


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If it's a newer market that hasn't been saturated with drivers.

Yet.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is it new market, ? What about UBER rates ? What market is it?


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Dallas is 90 cents per mile. would love something north of a buck! that 90 cents is up for 85 cents lol. that's gross, net is like 70 cents.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Misaelz28 said:


> Is it new market, ? What about UBER rates ? What market is it?


He said in a post they started in February. So, they probably don't have enough drivers yet to drop what they pay.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

observer said:


> He said in a post they started in February. So, they probably don't have enough drivers yet to drop what they pay.


I' didn't read all post


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Wow! An extra 3.5 cents per mile after their cut and taxes? That's less than $2.00/wk. BUT why are the rates in KY higher than in SF?


Yes, why?! People spend $55 an hour to bowl in SF and $4.00 to get there.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Got this email today, I don't know if is for everybody in the US of just my City, heck I asked some of my fellow drivers and they didn't get that email, so I was wondering if any of you got an increase in pay.
> View attachment 152145
> View attachment 152146


"You'll get paid a _little _more". No kidding!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

no Line either......


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If they implemented those rates in Detroit, you would literally have every car online 24 hours per day and you'd never get a ping.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Misaelz28 said:


> Wtf los angeles market sucks. .67 mile .11 min. Fu... You lyft


The rates in Wyoming are even higher, I think is like $ 1.65 per mile.



Adieu said:


> Niiiiice rates though.
> 
> How much business do you get in your area???
> 
> His regular is closely like our Plus/XL, just less per minute higher base though....his Plus is higher than our Premier/Select per mile, just a bit lower per minute


I do get few rides on Lyft, but lately is been increasing. For the first time last week we got to see a steady Prime Time, it lasted like 2 hours. Lyft is gaining in this area.



observer said:


> If it's a newer market that hasn't been saturated with drivers.
> 
> Yet.


Is already saturated. When I started last year it was only about 14 drivers on Uber, Lyft started in February of this year. Surges was an everyday thing, I was making at least 25-230 and hour on average. Now we have about 40 drivers and the request has decreased big time. Now only surges on the weekends and is very brief.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> Got this email today, I don't know if is for everybody in the US of just my City, heck I asked some of my fellow drivers and they didn't get that email, so I was wondering if any of you got an increase in pay.
> View attachment 152145
> View attachment 152146


Wait, wait, 6 cents more?

I'm going to DISNEYLAND.

Wait, still can't afford to.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Misaelz28 said:


> Is it new market, ? What about UBER rates ? What market is it?


South Central Ky. Uber still at $1.50 per mile but the requests on Uber are more steady. I try to take advantage of the destination filter anytime I can, most drivers don't know how to use it effectively so I always gets a few more rides that they do. When you know people is traveling far you can asked the timeframe, put the destination filter and you will get the ride, regardless of who is closer or next in line. It has worked for me really good. I usually "spend" all my DF every day, if you do it right you can get rides like this...










OPTIONCB said:


> Dallas is 90 cents per mile. would love something north of a buck! that 90 cents is up for 85 cents lol. that's gross, net is like 70 cents.


My new net is like 1.17 on Lyft, Uber still 1.125



Kodyhead said:


> no Line either......


I loved that my city is small enough not to need the line or pool. I can actually take some long pings since I know they will come to the city and the payout will be nice.



Trump Economics said:


> Wait, wait, 6 cents more?
> 
> I'm going to DISNEYLAND.
> 
> Wait, still can't afford to.


Most people can't afford DisneyLand anymore, no matter what kind of work they do. Is to expensive.


----------

